# FACEBOOK



## Jim

We have a facebook page please go and Like it: https://www.facebook.com/TinBoats.net

I also have an account finally, friend me if you want. :beer:


You can share topics now, top right of first post in the thread. =D>


----------



## poolie

Resistance was futile... I despise FB, but gotta admit that it's a great place to keep up with everyone.


----------



## bobberboy

Pintrest in currently on the top of my hate list. I don't want to "Pin it", don't want to join it, just want to look at the picture.


----------



## Jim

You can now share posts on Social Media (Facebook, Twitter)! 

On the top right of the first post in any topic there are share links.

Jim


----------



## lovedr79

liked the page a long time ago.


----------



## earl60446

Can't bring myself to do facebook, just seems annoying. 
Tim


----------



## Stumpalump

Done


----------



## LDUBS

I'm not a Facebook user. Don't have an account. 

Is the Tinboats.net Facebook content the same as this forum, or does it include threads/posts that are unique to Facebook? I guess what I'm asking is if Facebook is somehow linked to this forum. 

Thanks.


----------



## Jim

LDUBS said:


> I'm not a Facebook user. Don't have an account.
> 
> Is the Tinboats.net Facebook content the same as this forum, or does it include threads/posts that are unique to Facebook? I guess what I'm asking is if Facebook is somehow linked to this forum.
> 
> Thanks.



Every now and then I will post an article from the forum or homepage to facebook. Other than that they are not the same. I try and use Facebook to get folks to come and join/collaborate here.


----------



## LDUBS

I probably should join Facebook just so I can fully enter the 21st century.


----------



## Brider

I followed the page, looks good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim

LDUBS said:


> I probably should join Facebook just so I can fully enter the 21st century.



Don't do it! :LOL2:


----------



## Steve A W

I'm not hooked up on facebook.
If I haven't talked to someone since high school there's 
probably a reason. I don't want to be found and friended!
Another thing I've found with some other organizations
and web sites is once they start on facebook their websites
seem to suffer.
I hope that doesn't happen here.

Steve A W


----------



## Crazyboat

If I posted on FB would you all see my other posts? I post a lot on political issues and don't want to mix the 2, it only turns off some that might like me and that's not what I'm here for.


----------



## Jim

Crazyboat said:


> If I posted on FB would you all see my other posts? I post a lot on political issues and don't want to mix the 2, it only turns off some that might like me and that's not what I'm here for.


 :LOL2: Same here, Im a troll over there. Unless someone specifically searches you out they will not see your posts.


----------



## Crazyboat

Jim said:


> Crazyboat said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I posted on FB would you all see my other posts? I post a lot on political issues and don't want to mix the 2, it only turns off some that might like me and that's not what I'm here for.
> 
> 
> 
> :LOL2: Same here, Im a troll over there. Unless someone specifically searches you out they will not see your posts.
Click to expand...

Thanks, will have to check FB but I never even think of boating when there, maybe I can set my mind to remember.


----------



## Butthead

Crazyboat said:


> If I posted on FB would you all see my other posts? I post a lot on political issues and don't want to mix the 2, it only turns off some that might like me and that's not what I'm here for.



I hate you already...unless we're of the same political ideology. :LOL2: 

Seriously though, you should lock down what content is publicly available from your page. It's amazing how much dirt you can dig up on people. Thankfully I share a name with a fashion designer and a fictional character in a mystery novel, so I'm a little more incognito.


----------



## Scott F

Can someone explain what going to the TinBoats FB page will do for me if I already visit here? Is there information there that I can't get here?


----------



## Jim

Scott F said:


> Can someone explain what going to the TinBoats FB page will do for me if I already visit here? Is there information there that I can't get here?



Really nothing, I use facebook to try and drive membership here. So if you are on facebook and like and share some Tinboats post that is how we get folks to join.


----------



## Ethan Connor

Visited thou page and liked the page you have provide (link), Following for updates, please.


----------

